
Stateless: Run your backend in the cloud for free - looking for Beta testers! - lh42
http://statelesscloud.com
======
lh42
Some friends and I got sick of going through the same 20 steps every time we
wanted to deploy a project so we built a service that handles it for you.

If you give us a container image, we'll automatically run it in the cloud for
you, provide you with a public URL to access it and set up SSL.

We'd love for the Hacker News community to check out the work we've done so
far and give us feedback!

------
cocobutter
Nice!

------
saranyav
neat!!!

